# Will probiotics survive shipping in the summer?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I want to order some probiotics (some are only available from the manufacturer web site), but I worry that they might sit out in the hot sun for several hours. If the probiotic is supposed to have 1 billion bacteria, they might only have 100 million by the time I take the box inside!


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

I take both Florastor and Flora-Q. Both are formulated so that they need no refrigeration so either one of these (or both) would survive the shipping process perfectly. I ordered Nature's Way Reuteri a while back and that does require refrigeration. The website I ordered it from promises to ship it in a special packaging which will allow it to remain cold and they tell you that to guarantee this you have to choose overnight shipping. I did this thinking that would work. Well, I didn't receive it the next day as they promised, but the following day after that...and inside the package it was all soggy and hot. Reuteri didn't help me at all so I never ordered it again. So from that day on I've always made sure any probiotic I choose is developed in a way that doesn't require refrigeration. Florastor and Flora-Q work great for me and I know I won't have problems ordering either online.Hope this helps


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on how they ship them.A lot of temperature sensitive materials are shipped on ice/dry ice and in trucks that are refrigerated, etc.I would ask the company how they ship (and if like in the example it comes late and the cooling is gone you can get a refund).Sometimes you can get stuff shipped to a pharmacy or health food store where it won't be outside of your house and they can store it properly. Some places will do special orders of stuff they don't carry.K.


----------

